# Aspen or No Aspen for litter box?



## gamommaof2 (May 12, 2008)

Hi everyone 

i am new to this board and i have a 4 month old male bunny and I have been doing some research,and I am confused now. I have read that it is not ok to use Aspen bedding.Then I see on the link here that you can use aspenwood ? I put some in my bunny little boxand he smelt it and startedeating it !The Aspen says it contains NO AROMATIC OILS. So I dumped the litter box and just threw his Timothy hay in there till I can find some one who knows. 



Thanks


----------



## LadyBug (May 12, 2008)

don't really know if it's ok to use it or not, i've used Yesterday's News since day one with Jamie, and it's great! the odor control is super, he doesn't try to eat it since it doesn't really smell. i love, love, loveit! i'm sure somebody on here will have the answer to your question soon. sorry i can't be of more help!
oh, and one more thing-






:welcome1:hello:yahoo:!
Anna


----------



## naturestee (May 12, 2008)

Aspen is perfectly safe, although not very absorbent. It does not have the aromatic oils that cedar has (and pine to some extent).

Personally, I prefer kiln-dried wood pellets. Any wood type is ok because the oils are baked off and it's way more absobent. And not much more expensive than shavings if bought at a feed store.Common brands are Feline Pine, Woody Pet, Eagle Valley ABM, Equine Pine, etc.

The recycled paper litters are pretty good too but my rabbits like to eat Carefresh and it's much more expensive.


----------



## LadyBug (May 12, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


> It does not have the aromatic oils that cedar has (and pine to some extent).



there we go-i knew there were two that were bad, but i never can remember which ones................









you gotta love smileys:biggrin2:!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 12, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Aspen is perfectly safe, although not very absorbent. It does not have the aromatic oils that cedar has (and pine to some extent).
> 
> Personally, I prefer kiln-dried wood pellets. Any wood type is ok because the oils are baked off and it's way more absobent. And not much more expensive than shavings if bought at a feed store.Common brands are Feline Pine, Woody Pet, Eagle Valley ABM, Equine Pine, etc.
> 
> The recycled paper litters are pretty good too but my rabbits like to eat Carefresh and it's much more expensive.



I agree, I have also found that the kiln dried wood pellets are good at odor control.A 40 pound bagcosts me around $6.50 per bag. I keep it in a plastic storage tote for easy storage and use. 

Even with 15 rabbits it will last me about 3 weeks and that is changing their litter every other day. The neat thing about these pellets, you only have to scoop out the saturated areas.


----------



## gamommaof2 (May 12, 2008)

Oh thats a relief I will see how it works. I would just use it for his litter box and the rest of the cage has a thin old towel and so far he hasnt chewed on it. 

My one other question is he likes to eat the the aspen bedding so is that ok for them to eat? Is he eating it because of the smell and its something new and fun to chew on?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 12, 2008)

Most likely for something to chew on. Mine love to shred phone books,chew are cardboard boxes and whicker (no treated whicker).


----------



## JimD (May 16, 2008)

i'm in favor of using wood pellets for litter.

i use Woody Pet, but there's lots of other brands.

Do you live near Winder, GA?

if so, there's a Tractor Supply Co. Store that probably carries just what you need....

give them a call and ask if they carry woody pet or something like it.



*Tractor Supply Co. Store #775 
*10 PLAZA DR - WINDER GA 30680
(770) 586-5558


----------



## JimD (May 16, 2008)

*JimD wrote: *


> i'm in favor of using wood pellets for litter.
> 
> i use Woody Pet, but there's lots of other brands.
> 
> Do you live near Winder, GA?



these places might carry something, too....
they're Southern State/Agway dealers....



Winder Service

541 Bankhead Highway

(770) 867-3144

Winder, GA 30680

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Country Hardware & Feed

1941 Harbins Road

770-963-1950

Dacula, GA 30019


----------



## mambo101 (May 16, 2008)

Did someone say Woody Pet?:highfive:


----------



## JimD (May 16, 2008)

*mambo101 wrote: *


> Did someone say Woody Pet?:highfive:



:dancingorig:...I love my Woody Pey





:threadhijacked:
what's up buddy? how's the buns?


----------



## ra7751 (May 17, 2008)

We use hay in our numerous litter boxes. We use the largest pan we can use in a particular house. We generally use square bale horse hay. Not only do the rabbits enjoy relaxing in it (gotta keep it clean) they also play with it....and best of all, they eat some. Just another opportunity to get them to eat more hay which is always a good thing. The key, like with any litter material, is to keep it changed.

Randy


----------



## Flick (May 17, 2008)

Here's a video of a vet discussing litter material.

[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=JTT7Dr_pPbc[/ame]


----------

